# Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or mix?



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12611871









More About 4 ,available 12-22-08 
CONTACT INFO:Shelby County Humane Society 
Sidney, OH 
(937) 497-7387 
if you look there are alot of little ones, i cant tell the breed . keep remembering what everyone says about all shelters list as mixes. i typed in zip code 43211( columbus, ohio) and found pages. if this is in fact a mix,i am sry for posting and please delete, ty.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

trying for bigger pic


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

looks a little mixed, his muzzle is wide. But GSD dominates for sure, he is adorable!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cute dog. Definately a mix, but i agree, GSD is a dominator in this dog. Hard to tell when they are this young


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rocky1, we can only post purebred GSD's on the list, so if you aren't sure, send PM's to a bunch of the Moderators and if they say it's ok to post, then it is....

Otherwise, don't post unless you are sure....

Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Nobody is ever 100% sure with shelter pictures.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

well ok then.... boy i feel strongly offended,since i have saw other people post what might be a pb. i would also assume since i see moderator under your name that you are one correct? just wondering is it ok for some people to post a maybe,or it just me? i guess it is better to leave a dog in a shelter to die,rather then ask . for the record i have tried to email people and it tells me i must have then added as friends etc.,not easy if you cant email to ask them. However, dont worry i will go back to where i was months ago,just watching/reading quietly. thank you so much!!! sorry to have wasted your time and space on a mutt.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

Um, no need to be nasty. Those are the board rules but I don't think MRL spends much time in the rescue section because what people do is post dogs they think are pb and they do usually say something like, "Looks pb to me, please remove if you think otherwise." 

My Rafi looked like a pb gsd from his petfinder photos but ended being either a mal or a mal x gsd. I didn't care but the point is that it is really hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

i was not being rude,or did not intend it to come out that way. i have stated in every post i have started not many,that i was not sure if it was a pb or not.also if mods felt it was a mix to please delete,and i was sry for posting.what more could i have wrote??


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

i also have made it a point to never post under urgent unless i am 100% sure.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

When Lakota was a pup he had a wide muzzle. As an adult he still has a wide muzzle, but he is a big GSD.

Maybe the larger picture will help.










I don't have a picture of Lakota when he was as young as the pup above.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

adorable!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

rocky1, 

Pups are just the hardest to tell if they are 100% PB or not. If you think the pup is close go a head and post and we will take a look at it. Or send the picture or link to one of the rescue mods.

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

I will put my two cents in here as a MOD. This one could be too close to call, he may grow up to look like a mix or he may grow up to look like a blocky headed GSD.

Val


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

i would send to mods,if someone would please tell me how to email a person while on this forum.i have tried emailing questions to afew people i see on here alot,and it will never go through. thank you all for not coming down on me to hard for this post.i just was so unsure,have gotten better,but have along way to go.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

At the bottom of each section you will see the names of the Moderators. Click on the name, it will the show the Mod's Profile, there you can send a PM Private Message. Soem people have an email address on their profiles others don't. You can also contact me, I am an Admin, but I do spend a fair amount of my board time in the rescue sections. Just click on my screen name by any post and you can send me a PM from there.

Val


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

wisc.tiger,thank you.you are the one that took the "troubled bella" aren't you? She was going to your, or your rescue's trainer.I followed that story from day one,was glad she was given a chance.I personally have respected your advice that i have read posted here,I also wish I had found this board in time to have saved my rocky.good luck with bella,and i will be more caution in any future posts. thank you rocky1(Val)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sidney, OH *#4 little Baby * is this a pb or*

Bella went to WhitePaws rescue, she is going to a trainer just north of Milwaukee. 

I helped get Daisy out of the shelter where she had been for 8 months and into rescue.

I am not with any rescue group, I just do what I can here and there and try to be helpful here in the rescue sections.

Val


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

I would say this cutie patootie is a mix as well, but certainly some GSD in there. What an absolute fluff-bun. I hope this baby is scooped up soon.
But I would agree that this little one looks like a GSD Mix.
Does have quite the pronounced black muzzle, eh? What a doll!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

rocky1, I didn't mean to offend you.









I just wanted you (and others, we've had a rash of mixed breeds posted here the last week or so) to remember that this is pretty much the ONLY site for 'just' GSD's to be posted on the web. The rules are very very clear on what we allow and not. 

So while clearly many dogs that end up in shelter that are purebred yet have no paperwork, and many shelters may list some pups as mixed while they may not be (sable colored GSD's are confusing to most of them) we need to be as sure as we can before posting dogs on this site.

I feel mixed breeds are just as important and deserving of saving.







Don't get me wrong on that. Just not on this site.

Hopefully you have now figured out how to PM a bunch of us if you find a dog and have a question. It's great because if other posters than question you, you can just add you notified us and were given the ok.

BTW, no one is SUPPOSED to put up mixed breeds here. So it's not that we allow some and not others. You can be a huge help with this and just hit the 'notify' button below each and every post and when we look at it can make our decision. With so many dogs needing homes in shelters/rescues, and so many of you able to locate and post them, as moderators we have trouble keeping up with this thread and all the many others at the same time.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Mix or not that baby is sure a cutie who deserves a home for the holidays. Murphy looked exactly like a gsd as a puppy, but as he got older he def is a mix gsd and pitt. I would not give him up for the world. No one can be 100% sure when they are at the shelter. I feel its better to post and ask the mods to move than not to post and maybe a dog losing out on a home or a rescue.

Doreen


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

the sad part is,there was a liter of them on the site.as well as many other listed as gs or mixes,all those little babies without a family..not even had a chance in this world yet.very sad


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

pb or not, Petfinder says adopted.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

really? had not looked lately,so happy for him.


----------

